# The Honest Kitchen Experience?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We LOVE THK. If I could afford to feed it exclusively I would, but as is we use it as a topper. They are very transparent about their products and how they are made and where they are sourced. If you have concerns or questions, please call them. They are very good about answering questions.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I use the Honest Kitchen Love and Zeal as toppers too. I've never heard anything like this about it(?).


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

FOr those that use as toppers how much do you use?

Do we have to be careful when mixing with kibble (too much of a good thing?)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My dogs get The Honest Kitchen (or Grandma Lucy's, a similar product) for breakfast every morning, and have for a couple years now. They love it! I love it for it's convenience especially for traveling and at the pet sitter (they are raw fed, so their dinners are less convenient for me). I also love that it's made locally here in San Diego.. I've been to their offices here and my dogs got to taste test their newest formula Love before it was released 

Never had any problems with it.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> My dogs get The Honest Kitchen (or Grandma Lucy's, a similar product) for breakfast every morning, and have for a couple years now. They love it! I love it for it's convenience especially for traveling and at the pet sitter (they are raw fed, so their dinners are less convenient for me). I also love that it's made locally here in San Diego.. I've been to their offices here and my dogs got to taste test their newest formula Love before it was released
> 
> Never had any problems with it.


Missmarstar, nice! How did you get to taste test?  How are yr dogs poops since using it? You're also feeding raw, right?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

My cat is on Honest Kitchen and my small dog gets it 1 week Honest Kitchen 1 weeks kibble. Her poops are great as well as the cats.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

puppydogs said:


> Missmarstar, nice! How did you get to taste test?  How are yr dogs poops since using it? You're also feeding raw, right?



They were doing a taste trial for local San Diego dogs to make sure that there were no obvious issues/problems with it for the majority of dogs that ate it. It was Love, their grain free beef formula, and my dogs just loved it, gobbled it right up. It's in our rotation now that it's been released. 

I do notice that my dogs poops are larger when they eat THK more often than normal (if I forget to defrost their raw meat for dinner, or when I'm out of meat, or when they are at their petsitters for a weekend or something) but I wouldn't say it's a huge difference or anything. They only poop once a day and they are still fairly small, either way.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

The only HK formula I've used is the Thrive formula. It seemed to work well . . . especially for a dog like Bentley with some sensitivities. I only used it for the dinner meal and fed kibble at breakfast.

I do think the poops are larger due to the more unprocessed nature of some of the ingredients like spinach or quinoa. A dog's system isn't designed to digest ingredients like that without a lot of processing. So, in one sense, the dehydrated food can be healthier because it's less-processed; but you may be paying a lot for some of the ingredients that tend to come out the way they looked going in.

I've found it more economical, and I think healthier for my dogs, to feed a fairly simple base kibble at 75% and then add my own fresh cooked foods from my kitchen for the remaining 25%. Some things I've added are cooked ground meat; mashed sweet potatoes; cooked and pureed peas, carrots, beans; scrambled egg; etc.


----------

